# Training  # of hours a week?



## Soccermaverick (Dec 20, 2020)

How many hours of training does your DD train in a week?


----------



## vegasguy (Dec 21, 2020)

Keepers have extra training outside of team.


----------



## MacDre (Dec 21, 2020)

My kid doesn’t “train” much.  I think the 10,000 hour method is unsustainable nonsense that leads to burnout.

Under normal circumstances my kid has formal training 4 days per week and does another 2 hours per week of skill work.  Outside of formal training our emphasis is fun and an active lifestyle which consist of street ball, dance, swimming, biking, skateboarding/snowboarding, strength training, playing catch w/football, hiking, running, and hopefully surfing soon.  I’d approximate that she spends 20 hours per week PLAYING as opposed to training.

I think diversity in activities is important to avoid burnout and injury for those that aspire to play at the highest levels.

Rest and recovery is also important so she gets frequent (weekly) full body massages as an inactive muscle workout and lots of rest.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 21, 2020)

Depends on age, expectation of next level play, and psychology of kid.  Burnout is a thing.

My oldest - "good" athlete, had to work hard to keep up, multisport kid into HS.  Once soccer dedicated, worked on his own to get better.  Focused hours VS just hours. Paid off for him, now going to play at the appropriate next level.  Burnout was never a risk with him.  Maybe he was a late futbol bloomer

My youngest - "better" athlete.  ended multi sport early, soccer dedicated early.  Had it easier than older sibling, has always played up. She is a burnout candidate and we keep close tabs on it.  Down time is down time - hiking, cycling, doing nothing, hanging with friends.  Best thing that happened to her this year is that her club pulled out of Surf.  Not a tournament we normally participate in, even during normal scheduling.  Use winter break to power down, reconnect with non-soccer friends, sleep in, play with the dog, play fortnite,  and hill repeats with the old man - when requested.

Oh, and acupuncture/massage works.


----------



## crush (Dec 21, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Depends on age, expectation of next level play, and psychology of kid.  Burnout is a thing.
> 
> My oldest - "good" athlete, had to work hard to keep up, multisport kid into HS.  Once soccer dedicated, worked on his own to get better.  Focused hours VS just hours. Paid off for him, now going to play at the appropriate next level.  Burnout was never a risk with him.  Maybe he was a late futbol bloomer
> 
> ...


Keeping it real Happy, love it.  Great insights and truth.  My dd would have burned out for shure but with the Rona Relief, I like that she was able to surf, hike, skate board, runs and just be a teenager.  Today, she is bugging me and asking me, "dad, I need the car.  I need to train."  I say, "go girl, you got this."  She wants the CIF trophey more than anything since the US Youth National Championship back 2017.


----------



## Giesbock (Dec 23, 2020)

Way long time ago when I was playing Hs tennis, we would spend every weekend and all summer hanging at the courts, looking for pickup games.  In today’s super-controlled youth athletics scene, I am so happy to say that our daughter has been working out with her trainer and then sticking around to continue working out with a few boys she’s gotten to know.  Street ball awesomeness.


----------



## crush (Dec 23, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Way long time ago when I was playing Hs tennis, we would spend every weekend and all summer hanging at the courts, looking for pickup games.  In today’s super-controlled youth athletics scene, I am so happy to say that our daughter has been working out with her trainer and then sticking around to continue working out with a few boys she’s gotten to know.  Street ball awesomeness.


Now your getting it partner.  My dd is tired of the jealous games people play.  Working out with boys is way better and they challenge her to take it higher.  Just watch out for the Dre types who are looking for love in all the wrong places and will say whatever it takes, if you know what I mean....


----------



## MacDre (Dec 23, 2020)

crush said:


> Now your getting it partner.  My dd is tired of the jealous games people play.  Working out with boys is way better and they challenge her to take it higher.  Just watch out for the Dre types who are looking for love in all the wrong places and will say whatever it takes, if you know what I mean....


Yep.  Young Macaroni’s love young fit female soccer players with nice legs.


----------



## Giesbock (Dec 24, 2020)

Long as my kid kicks butt and hangs with them, she’s got the upper hand!


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Dec 27, 2020)

We just had a nice 5 days at Santa Cruz beaches. A little surf, beach soccer, beach football and spike ball. Club won't have practice this week; the kid loves the game, but is really enjoying the scheduled break!!


----------



## NorCalDad (Dec 27, 2020)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> We just had a nice 5 days at Santa Cruz beaches. A little surf, beach soccer, beach football and spike ball. Club won't have practice this week; the kid loves the game, but is really enjoying the scheduled break!!


How was the weather in Santa Cruz?  A wee bit farther north it's been pretty dang cold.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 27, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> How was the weather in Santa Cruz?  A wee bit farther north it's been pretty dang cold.


BTW-Humble Sea Brewing Company is solid.


----------



## NorCalDad (Dec 27, 2020)

Actually a related question to this thread is how many of your kids side train with coaches?


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 27, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> Actually a related question to this thread is how many of your kids side train with coaches?


My DD has a trainer that she's trained with pretty steadily for the last several years. We do take breaks, however- add PT sessions on to her regular team practice days and there isn't much room for recovery, which we feel is important. She knows when she's not rebounding as quickly and so we'll pump the breaks on the extra sessions.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 27, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> Actually a related question to this thread is how many of your kids side train with coaches?


Both my kids train with their old fitness trainer at LAG and do skill training with another staffed coach at their previous program.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Dec 27, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> Actually a related question to this thread is how many of your kids side train with coaches?


Mine have trained with a trainer much of the year for the past several years, although I’ve always chosen a trainer from outside the club. Just recently they’ve taken charge of their own extra training almost completely. My older dd CrossFits 3-4 days a week, where she receives specific OLY coaching (trainer happens to also be a soccer coach).


----------



## NorCalDad (Dec 27, 2020)

Our three kids are youngers and they side train 1-2 times a week in addition to their 3 club trainings a week.  It feels like a lot, but I justify it due to school not being fully in-person and them not getting as much exercise.  Plus they like the side training sessions more than their regular practices.


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 27, 2020)

With our DD, she struggled with osgood schlatters in both knees and her physician told us the only thing that helps that is ice/rest. We took her to an outside speed & agility coach who knew a lot about building up other muscles around the knees to help take stress off the knees. I think it helped her physical fitness overall, but man- it just caused her knees to scream at her. She is tall and lanky and grew fast, which we were told also contributes.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Dec 27, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> How was the weather in Santa Cruz?  A wee bit farther north it's been pretty dang cold.


It was nice-- thought gonna get rained on, but only rained some friday night. Water of course this time of year is a bit chilly, but wet suits help a bit with that. I think got upper 50 low 60 and mostly sunny


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Dec 27, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> Actually a related question to this thread is how many of your kids side train with coaches?


Over the last couple of years she has started doing extra trainings that average out to twice a month on a free Saturday or Sunday. Soccer related strength and core and stretching. She loves it and has seen the results


----------



## msoccerm (Jan 14, 2021)

My dd always did an extra private when she was younger or in the off season. Those privates were amazing and improved her technique, but they were full on and I often wondered if they contributed to her injuries when she was young. If I were to do it over again I would have not done  privates, but semi -privates with at least another player.


----------



## Chalklines (Jan 14, 2021)

msoccerm said:


> My dd always did an extra private when she was younger or in the off season. Those privates were amazing and improved her technique, but they were full on and I often wondered if they contributed to her injuries when she was young. If I were to do it over again I would have not done  privates, but semi -privates with at least another player.


whats full on? Just too many reps?


----------



## msoccerm (Jan 15, 2021)

too many reps in a 50 min period. And one of them also trained pros. So it was high intensity.


----------

